# Started building O gauge layout



## tlcottone (Jan 17, 2016)

I have begun to build my O gauge layout. Will be built in 5 modules. Working on the first 3 modules. The 2 "wings" will come later. The layout will feature Fastrack with 2 loops and a yard. Also in the layout will be a Superstreets layout and an elevated trolley. I will post pictures as I progress. Comments are always welcome of course.
Tom


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Tom. Looks like a fun layout. On suggestion. If you make the reverse loop on the right elongated, you can run longer trains.


----------



## tlcottone (Jan 17, 2016)

GunrunnerJohn
Thanks for the suggestion. I went into SCARM and redid that reverse loop to make it bigger.
Here is what I now have.
Tom


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks good. You also eliminated an S-curve that can be problematic for some engines.

One posting tip. If you click on the paperclip the second time, you can insert your graphics in-line as you see above. Just place the cursor in the message where you want the graphic and then click on the paperclip and insert them. The reason they're appearing is I did that for you. However, I won't do that forever.


----------



## tlcottone (Jan 17, 2016)

Module 1 is built.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

There you go, I think you have it!


----------



## tlcottone (Jan 17, 2016)

Finished 2nd module


----------



## tlcottone (Jan 17, 2016)

Temporary set up of inner loop.


----------



## tlcottone (Jan 17, 2016)

Here is a final look at the layout in SCARM. It features a trainyard on the left wing. The right wing features elevated tracks over the town. The mainline features 2 loops. There is also a Superstreets layout which runs on the main section and the right wing. Last is an elevated trolley run.


----------



## tlcottone (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

With four intersections on the streets loop as well as an at grade crossing, how are you going to avoid collisions? I saw a thread that Lee Willis did on keeping cars spaced, but I don't recall anything on intersections.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Maybe car crashes are a feature?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

There maybe electronic units to prevent collisions at those intersections but
wouldn't it be possible to use outside rail to outside rail 'sensing' with
relays controlling isolated sections approaching the intersections? The
first car there shuts off power to crossing tracks until it has safely gone thru.

Don


----------



## tlcottone (Jan 17, 2016)

Don,
It is a feature I am looking into. I am sure Lee Willis may have some ideas. I know I viewed a layout on You Tube that had cars stopping at a red light. I am sure this can be achieved.

Tom


----------



## tlcottone (Jan 17, 2016)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Maybe car crashes are a feature?


GRJohn that would be the Gomez Adams layout


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

tlcottone said:


> GRJohn that would be the Gomez Adams layout


I guess we were questioning if that's what you were building!


----------



## tlcottone (Jan 17, 2016)

Ok a more realistic approach, if I have train crossing gates at the two railroad crossings that would be activated by a Lionel 153IR controller could it also be setup that when the gates are powered up that the Superstreets crossing power is deactivated?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Very simple. Run the power for the 'super streets' through a relay
that is pulled in (cutting power) when the crossing gates are
powered. A cheap single pole normally open model will do it.

Don


----------



## tlcottone (Jan 17, 2016)

*First 2 tables completed*

I have finished building 2 tables of my layout. A simple loop is now running before going on to the next phase. I have redesigned the layout to have trains running while each segment is worked on.


----------



## tlcottone (Jan 17, 2016)

*Next part to be built*

Work on the 3rd 4x5 table will begin and this will be the next part of the layout.


----------

